# Mon powermac G4/800 ne démarre plus



## ousous (6 Août 2006)

Slt a tous
Voila j ai un G4/800 et depuis quelques jours, il ne démarre plus
Dès que j appuie sur le bouton pour allumer, le ventilo se met en marche pour s' eteindre tout de suite après.
J ai tout essaye (enfin je pense) : pram, enlever toutes mes cartes, disques durs, barrettes memoires pour les remettre un par un
ke dalle
Rien n y fait
le top du top c est quand je suis alle voir un revendeur agree Apple qui m a dit que c etait soit ma carte mere ou mon bloc alim qui etait H.S., bien sur pour son aidre je devais lui laisser un gros gros cheque
    
Que faire ?
Qui peut m' aider ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2006)

Et si tu ouvres sa porte il s'allume ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu ouvres sa porte il s'allume ?




J'ai r&#233;fl&#233;chis bien 10 sec pour savoir si tu &#233;tais s&#233;rieux ou pas...  
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; pens&#233; &#224; la blague :

- S'il s'allume, ce n'est pas un mac mais un frigo :love: 

Ensuite je me suis souvenu de ce topic qui parlait d'un PM qui bootait seulement quand il &#233;tait ouvert.  


Et sinon, la pile ? Ca rassemble plus &#224; une pile morte &#231;a non ?


----------



## ntx (6 Août 2006)

ousous a dit:
			
		

> Voila j ai un G4/800 et depuis quelques jours, il ne démarre plus


Reset de la PMU !  Fais une recherche sur le forum.


----------



## ousous (7 Août 2006)

Slt a tous
Merci pour vos reponses
bon j ai fait une recherche dans le forum, apparement c pas gagne pour ma galere et je ne suis pas le seul à être touché par ce probleme et surtout cela concerne en grosso modo tout ceux qui on tun quicksilver
Je vous rappelle vite fait mon souci , l ordi refuse de démarrer, j appuie sur la touche et le ventilo se met en marche quelques secondes et puis plus rien apres mais rien de drien, j ai tout essaye (reset machin chose, enlever tous les peripheriques, toutes mes cartes pci meme la carte graphique, les disques durs, la ram et ben devinez quoi KE DALLE)
Bon ben je vais appeler scully et mulder pour regler mon probleme


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

et sa porte compl&#232;tement ouverte ? je cherche un ami qui a le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que moi


----------



## ousous (7 Août 2006)

Porte ouverte, porte fermee, porte a 1/2 ouverte, le g4 a l endroit comme a l envers c est clair : ca donne rien (Certains d entre auront reconnu, je pense, les paroles d un groupe de rap) 
Bon treve de plaisanterie, c est vraiment la chienlit et quand je lis en plus les autres post d autres personnes je suisi plutot pessimiste

voili voila


----------

